# 2018-2019 Peggy Rockefeller Concert Series Announcement



## PeggyRockefellerConcerts (Jul 15, 2016)

The Rockefeller University is excited to announce the 2018-2019 Peggy Rockefeller Concert season! We are, once again, pleased to offer a series of musical performances featuring world-class artists in a venue unmatched in New York City. Caspary Auditorium, with its intimate scale, clear sight lines, and superb acoustics, provides an extraordinary concert experience for both artist and audience.

Since its inception in 1958, the Peggy Rockefeller Concert Series has presented some of the best musicians from around the world. We also pride ourselves on giving many emerging and mid-career artists the opportunity to perform and our audiences the opportunity to hear them.

This year's series begins on September 27 with *Telegraph Quartet with James Austin Smith* (Violins, viola, cello, oboe). The Telegraph Quartet was formed in 2013 with an equal passion for the standard chamber music repertoire as well as contemporary and non-standard repertoire alike. Other artists featured in this year's season include:

*Bel Canto Trio* (Soprano, tenor, bass-baritone) - November 13, 2018
*Rossano Sportiello and Nicki Parrott* (Jazz piano, bass) - December 4, 2018
*Natasha Paremski* (Piano) - January 16, 2019
*Natalie Clein* (Cello) - March 26, 2019
*New York Chamber Soloists* (Ensemble) - May 14, 2019

We are delighted to offer deeply discounted student tickets for just $10 each through Rockefeller's ticket subsidy program, and only $30 per person general admission. Please visit us at www.rockefeller.edu/peggy for more information about the concert series, including artists' bios, links to their websites, and an online ticket order form.


----------

